# Paphiopedilum clear leaves



## neno747 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello to all, between my paphiopedilum of it I have a hybrid of philippinense that it continues to give problems to me, the plant introduces clear leaves much although it is not exposed to much light, catch a glimpse the ribbings of the leaf, second you draft of alimentary deficiency? The other plants that I raise with same substrate and same water do not have this type of problem… Thanks


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 10, 2011)

It looks like insect damage.


----------



## neno747 (Jul 11, 2011)

No bug, the plant finds itself with the others and is l' only that introduces this problem


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 11, 2011)

maybe mechanical damage? something happened to the leaf as it was developing?
is it possible to get a clearer photo?


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 11, 2011)

Is it only that one leaf?
Do you use epsom salts?


----------



## Shiva (Jul 11, 2011)

If you mean that a new leaf turn white for any reason, then I would say it is not uncommon. Somehow, it suddenly and temporarily lacks some nutrient. When that happens on one of my plants, I add a little more iron in the mix and the leaf turns green again, but the white part stays white. Also, be careful at this time with watering as the plant becomes more susceptible to disease. 
Now if the tissue of the leaf becomes transparent, it could be due to some insect eating the inside of the leaf. That would call for a systemic insecticide.
Too bad the photo provides no clue on its own. A clearer picture is needed.


----------



## neno747 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks to all, more late I try than to load clearer image..
No visible bug with disc of a valve 10x, no mechanical damage, all the hit leaves, more obvious old leaves, use distilled water with 20-20-20 0.2% scotts to every watering, know them of epsom and nitrate of calcium every 2-3 months. 
I exclude bugs dealt all the plants with confidor, 
I could add to iron but in that form and amount?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 11, 2011)

I keep looking at this, and I'm not sure what, exactly, you are talking about??? I don't see anything "clear".


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 11, 2011)

Neither do I


----------



## neno747 (Jul 11, 2011)

Perhaps from this photo it is looked at better, I have taken a part but all the leaves are equal or new that old, better I do not succeed to make, as if in the leaf a net of squares is looked at clear greens.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 11, 2011)

Neno, do you mean the area circled in red?






Or do you mean that the leaves are a yellowish-green instead of a medium green?


----------



## Marc (Jul 12, 2011)

I think he's referring to the "paleness" of the leaves. If I'm not mistaken epsom salt could be a possible solution?


----------



## bullsie (Jul 12, 2011)

Application of epsom etc every two to three months might not be enough for this particular Paph considering the use of distilled water. I know since I have gone to rain water I have had to change my fertilizing, epsom salt applications - with very good results. I think too, the addition of iron is probably a very good idea (one I am thinking of looking into now).

If all of these were increased, in either amount or frequency - and provided that was the problem - how long before results would be seen?


----------



## neno747 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello, I mean the green yellowish color, not the signs on the leaf, for knows epsom salz every how much advised to me if I use distilled water? For the leaves or radical iron, in that dose and solution?


----------



## Ricky (Jul 12, 2011)

Most of my paphs get pale leaves when they get plenty of light. The leaves get smaller but the flowers are normal.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 12, 2011)

bullsie said:


> If all of these were increased, in either amount or frequency - and provided that was the problem - how long before results would be seen?



It's very fast. Changes happen within a couple of weeks. Here's one case about five months later.






The space between the banded parts was yellowish white and most of it is back to a healthy green. If you want to know, the plant is Phrag. Maria Glanz. The bottle says 1 gram in 5 liters (about a quarter teaspoon) once a month.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 12, 2011)

The yellow-green is a problem, nutritional one. The light "veining" in the leaves as a pattern are normal for many strap leafed species and hybrids. My first question: Why would you be using distilled water to start with? You have to put back into the distilled water everything you took out to "feed" the plants. Distilled water has nothing in it and you're feeding sounds too light to me. It sounds like the plants might be starving. If you don't like the city water, cut it in half with the distilled stuff, increase the 20-20-20 to 1/4 strength every watering. I add Epsom's every watering as well, a minute amount.


----------



## neno747 (Jul 13, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> The yellow-green is a problem, nutritional one. The light "veining" in the leaves as a pattern are normal for many strap leafed species and hybrids. My first question: Why would you be using distilled water to start with? You have to put back into the distilled water everything you took out to "feed" the plants. Distilled water has nothing in it and you're feeding sounds too light to me. It sounds like the plants might be starving. If you don't like the city water, cut it in half with the distilled stuff, increase the 20-20-20 to 1/4 strength every watering. I add Epsom's every watering as well, a minute amount.




Hello thanks for interest, I have begun to use distilled water with addition of 0,2-03 gr lt of 20-20-20 because me it has been said that l' water of my city was not good.
temperature 13°C
free residual chlorine mg/l 0,23
turbidity NTU 0,10
ph 7,73
residual fixed 180° 249 mg/l
alkalinity 154 mg/l
hardness total °F 20
ammonia mg/l <0,05
nitrites mg/l <0,02
nitrates mg/l 7,20
chlorides mg/l 4,00
phosphates mg/l< 0,1
calcium mg/l 52
magnesium mg/l 18
potassium mg/l 0,01
sodium mg/l 4,80
organic carbon total mg/l 0,220
conductivity µS/cm 356



If I put average water of average city and distilled how much 20-20-20 councils to add to every liter and how much to me epsom salz?

Thanks


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 15, 2011)

Shiva said:


>



Are you sure this isn't fertilizer burn? ie some fertilizer solution or undissolved granules sitting in the leaf axis as the new leaf emerges???


----------



## Shiva (Jul 15, 2011)

Fertilizer burn actually looks the same as sunburn. The affected part of the leaf gets black and dries up. This is thought as a common cause of leaf tips die back. In this case, the leaf turned a yellowish white and came back to green when I added a bit of Iron. Hard to say why this plant among others got this symptom, but not all plants react the same to the same fertilizer. I have a couple other phrags that have pale bands on a leaf, but not as bad as this one. I use very little fertilizers on my plants, and a dose of iron or magnesium is required from time to time.


----------



## neno747 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello thanks for interest, I have begun to use distilled water with addition of 0,2-03 gr lt of 20-20-20 because me it has been said that l' water of my city was not good.
temperature 13°C
free residual chlorine mg/l 0,23
turbidity NTU 0,10
ph 7,73
residual fixed 180° 249 mg/l
alkalinity 154 mg/l
hardness total °F 20
ammonia mg/l <0,05
nitrites mg/l <0,02
nitrates mg/l 7,20
chlorides mg/l 4,00
phosphates mg/l< 0,1
calcium mg/l 52
magnesium mg/l 18
potassium mg/l 0,01
sodium mg/l 4,80
organic carbon total mg/l 0,220
conductivity µS/cm 356



If I put average water of average city and distilled how much 20-20-20 councils to add to every liter and how much to me epsom salz?


----------

